# Which aircraft was better in a fight?? Fiat Cr 32 vs Boeing P-26 Peashooter



## Supermarine-SpitfireMkXIV (Aug 20, 2018)

what do you think?


----------



## wlewisiii (Oct 1, 2018)

Can I stuff a second M2 into the 30 Cal mount on the P26? I'd still prefer it but 2 .50s would make the Fiat have a very unhappy day.


----------



## tyrodtom (Oct 1, 2018)

I don't see how the P-26 would have much of a chance.

About 10 mph faster than the CR-32, but because of it's small wing area P-26 roc was pretty miserable, about 700 fpm verses 1800 for the CR-32.

Both were already sometimes armed with at least 1 .30 and 1 .50 cal.

With all that extra wing area, the CR-32 would probably fly rings around the Peashooter.


----------



## tyrodtom (Oct 2, 2018)

I'll have to reconsider the question.
The fact that the P-26 could go 234 mph and only climb at 700 fpm bothered me, I got that info from Wikipedia, and that bothered me too.

When I got off my butt and checked a book on fighters I had in my own library I found the P-26 had a initial roc of 2360 fpm, and weighed about a thousand lbs. less , 2200, verses 3200 for the CR-32.

That changes things quite a bit.
In the CR-32 favor, a little lighter wing loading, and a heavier armament, 2x 30 cal. and 2x .50 cal. in some variants.

Sort of a toss up now, it'd depend on the pilots. Which it generally does anyway.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pops-paolo (Jul 19, 2021)

who even thought this was a question?
CR.32 for the win


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 19, 2021)

pops-paolo said:


> who even thought this was a question?
> CR.32 for the win


Once again you're letting testosterone and ethnic pride get in the way of research and judgement. Both aircraft have advantages, a lot of this will depend on pilot skill and who sees who first, the biggest deciding factor in most aerial combats


----------



## CORSNING (Jul 21, 2021)

Boeing P-26A information from Profile Publication 14, Air International April 1995 and
Aerofax Minigraph 8.
600 hp.
211 mph/S.L.
234 mph/7,500 ft. (also given at 6,000 ft.)
2360 fpm/S.L
27,400 ft. Service Ceiling.
1 x 0.30 cal./
Combat Weight: 2,935 lb.
Wing Loading at take-off: *19.63* lb./sq. ft.
Power Loading (Max. power at take-off): 4.892 lb./hp.
Very sturdy ( for mid-1930s) and maneuverable aircraft.

Fiat C.R.32 information coms from the Pilot's Manual C.A.156 (1934)
600 cv. (592 hp.)
211 mph/S.L.
209 mph/1km.
207 mph/2km. (215 mph/7,500 ft.)
233 mph/3km. (9,842 ft.)
227 mph/4km.
219 mph/5km.
209 mph/6km.
196 mph/7km.
Climb to 3,280 ft./1'20" (2,460 fpm. avg.)
28,870 ft. Service Ceiling.
Combat Weight 4,078 lb.
C.R,32 Series l: 2 x 7.7 mm/500 rpg.
Wing Loading: *17.14* lb. sq. ft., Power Loading: 6.889 lb/hp.
C.R.32 bis: 2 x 7.7 mm/500 rpg. + 2 x 12.7 mm/350 rpg. (2237 fpm avg. to 1,000 m.) 18.26 & 7.336 lb/hp
C.R.32 ter: 2 x 12.7 mm/350 rpg. (2,027 fpm avg. to 1,000 m.) 18.26 & 7.336
C.R.32 quarter: 2 x 12.7 mm/350 rpg. (2,187 fpm avg. to 1,000 m.) 17.66 & 7.095
Very robust aircraft and arguably the most maneuverable fighter aircraft ever produced.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

